# Seeking to understand Schwinn DX identification



## fattommy (Jun 10, 2010)

Could someone help me understand what the numbers after the DX mean and help me become informed about the different models/years, etc?
Pics of my bike are attached- sorry about the grandkids- just couldn't help myself

http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx247/swordsandsuch/1940%20schwinn%20dx/tommysstar008
[ATTACH=full]502356[/ATTACH].jpg


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 10, 2010)

No need to apologize for those two,they're beautiful. You must be proud. Bike is a beauty  too,I think the DX is the only model with that frame. Serial numbers generally only tell you the year and the actual production number,unless,as you've mentioned, yours has "DX" as a prefix. I think yours is a 1940 or '41 based on the curved tube from the headtube to the crank hanger,the rear facing, rear axle mounts (called drop-outs) and the lack of a welded-on chainguard mount,others here will know for certain. The DX is totally cool today but was a middle of the road equipped bike when new. I'd love to find one like yours.

Pat


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2010)

The Dx was a low end bike, funny huh? The actual model in 1940 was billed as a "D97XE-OS", see reference  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1940_12_13.html. Years later the same 
frame was used on another model for a couple of yrs, but I forgot which model, somebody help? The Dx came in 3 sizes. Plenty of accessories available like all Schwinns. Nows use edamucated, you done need to build it, lol.


----------



## fattommy (Jun 10, 2010)

Much obliged,
Tommy


----------



## slick (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my god! Schwinndoggy, thanks a lot for the link! Now I have many other bikes on my "I need, but will never find" list. That's awesome!


----------



## slick (Jun 10, 2010)

Schwinndoggy, you've done it again! Thanks for the link! Now I have more bikes on my "I need, but I will never find" list. Also, is his stem the original? I've never seen one of those and want one! I have a DX also in pieces and I don't think mine has that stem? Mine has the steering tube stopper on the frame which I was told was a one year only deal? Thanks again for the link, Chris


----------



## akikuro (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice bike! I also believe it's 1940 based on the chainguard. You can take the crank out and check for a date stamp on it to help confirm.
In 1941 the fenders also got a little wider and the chainguard changed. 
You'll have a whole host of badges to choose from too.Good luck on your project!

Here's some pics of mine for your reference.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 10, 2010)

Slick-
That's a wald #3 stem and was very common on DX models (as well as many others). Mine has the same. Post pics of your stem..curious which one u have.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 11, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> The Dx was a low end bike, funny huh? The actual model in 1940 was billed as a "D97XE-OS", see reference  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1940_12_13.html. Years later the same
> frame was used on another model for a couple of yrs, but I forgot which model, somebody help? The Dx came in 3 sizes. Plenty of accessories available like all Schwinns. Nows use edamucated, you done need to build it, lol.



Read Below,I can't delete this.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 11, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> The Dx was a low end bike, funny huh? The actual model in 1940 was billed as a "D97XE-OS", see reference  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1940_12_13.html. Years later the same
> frame was used on another model for a couple of yrs, but I forgot which model, somebody help? The Dx came in 3 sizes. Plenty of accessories available like all Schwinns. Nows use edamucated, you done need to build it, lol.




The Model BA appears to be a low end bike,the D97XE-OS came equipped with a horntank,headlight and a rack. Maybe the E in the Model # meant "Equipped"? Did they make a plain DX? I missed a pretty nice '39 on C/L a year or so ago,AARRGG!! I'd love to find one of these............WHY CAN'T WE DELETE OUR OWN POSTS?!!! 

Pat


----------



## fattommy (Jun 11, 2010)

THANKS for the link to the old Schwinns


----------



## dbelcher (Jul 10, 2010)

Your sprocket matches mine, so does the frame - I think. mine is a 41. You may have to look inside the crank housing for a date stamp


----------



## Xcelsior (Jul 10, 2010)

slick said:


> Schwinndoggy, you've done it again! Thanks for the link! Now I have more bikes on my "I need, but I will never find" list. Also, is his stem the original? I've never seen one of those and want one! I have a DX also in pieces and I don't think mine has that stem? Mine has the steering tube stopper on the frame which I was told was a one year only deal? Thanks again for the link, Chris




The steer tube stopper or "bumperettes" were available on some  dx from 39 to 41.  Being that you had a springer on it.  It was NOT a one year thing. Nice dx's all around though!  Fattommy that is a 1940 and should be a good project.  Good luck and if you need parts, let me know.


----------

